# naplon 50



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

has any one heard of a oral called naplon 50, its going around at the mo and its supposed to be wicked by very liver toxic


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Its been going around for years mate - oxymethalone - lots of fakes though and definatly not for the novice.


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

Agreed I wouldnt recommend it unless your a fairly experienced bodybuilder and well aware of the sides.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

and they are called Anapolon 50


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

what are the sides, does it give u lots of spots coz i suffered from that bad on all test 350


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

There gd stuff, but like said before not for the novice.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

do u take 1 a day as i have heard, and does any1 know the sides from experience ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

naps have been around for yearsssssssssss...

its a strong oral...

u will hold some serious water on that stuff

sides differ from person to person


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> what are the sides, does it give u lots of spots coz i suffered from that bad on all test 350


Cant really tell, some ppl get the sides others dont. I was on T-350 for 8 weeks and I had very few spots.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

can u do a naplon only cycle ?


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes but i would'nt go above 4 weeks, u'll need some liv 52 etc to protect ur liver and drink loads of water.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok thanxs, so 1 a day for 4 weeks with loads of water


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Craig660 said:


> can u do a naplon only cycle ?


your already to start something you dont even know the name of, what you gonna do for pct, or are you just going to boldly go where silly men have gone before?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I didnt experiance any sides at all


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah **** it probably just do it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> yeah **** it probably just do it


:boohoo: :crazy:


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i took them before, in the form of anadrol, anapolon and oxybolone. theyre all brand names for oxmetholone 50mgs but most of the anadrol flying about is fake.

i had enourmous gains with the expensive one (oxybolone) but it f$$ked me right up to the point where my **** was brown and my kidneys where killing. thougt it might have been worth it because of the gains i was getting but ALL of the weight and size i put on was lost within 2 weeks of coming off.

id had a few courses of "gear" before this and had good gains and relitivly small side affects when using stuff like sust 250, test and dbols. i had trained solid for 5 years but after the oxymeth it ****ed me up that much and made me that depressed that i packed in training completely for 2 years.

my advise is keep away from it.

ps.... what size you do put on with it will looks embarrising, and when people laugh at the big water balloon on top of your neck you will get mass roid rage and end up locked up:rage:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

andye said:


> i took them before, in the form of anadrol, anapolon and oxybolone. theyre all brand names for oxmetholone 50mgs but most of the anadrol flying about is fake.
> 
> i had enourmous gains with the expensive one (oxybolone) but it f$$ked me right up to the point where my **** was brown and my kidneys where killing. thougt it might have been worth it because of the gains i was getting but ALL of the weight and size i put on was lost within 2 weeks of coming off.
> 
> ...


Granted there are a lot of fakes going around.

Were you taking any liver protetion, were you drinking plenty of water, how much were you taking, did you take anything else with it, how long did you run it for, did you run a proper pct and was your diet and training spot on, all important factors?

Everyone knows most of what you put on will be water, but treated with respect and used with the correct products its a valuable tool for the box.

Ive been doing gear for a while now on and off, ive used lots of products and never had roid rage as you put it, i believe if you are calm and mellow without gear you will remain the same with it, how ever if you are an asshole or have a short fuse then these may become greater, but again i think this is down to the " im on roids syndrome "so i have an excuse now to be a bigger asshole.

Ive no doubt some products in large doses may affect personality, but on suffering anything like this, such products should be discontinued or a reduced dose put in place.

Oh and ive never done time yet.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

John said:


> Granted there are a lot of fakes going around.
> 
> Were you taking any liver protetion, were you drinking plenty of water, how much were you taking, did you take anything else with it, how long did you run it for, did you run a proper pct and was your diet and training spot on, all important factors?
> 
> ...


:withstupi very well put.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i like you  .

Rep me baby one more time,lol.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i am a very placid person, believe me.

i have took a few courses before but i will never take them again. fair enough they may have just disagreed with me, but my personal oppinion is above. the strength and size gains where fantastic but it made me feel like my head was gonna explode.

and the roid rage bit was maybe a bit over the top, i lost my temper a couple of times but not with people, maybe just getting a little stressed at work.

i still stay with this though....... if i was you, keep away from that ****


----------



## Bluebird1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Alrite lads

I want to start in the gym an get big ASAP

Ive heard Naplon 50's r the way forward?

Can u give me some advice??

Cheerz


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Bluebird1 said:


> Alrite lads
> 
> I want to start in the gym an get big ASAP
> 
> ...


THIS IS A SILLY QUESTION, READ PRIOR POSTS.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bluebird1 said:


> Alrite lads
> 
> I want to start in the gym an get big ASAP
> 
> ...


Have you trained seriously before?

starting in the gym and getting big ASAP sounds to me like it will go hand in hand with not going to the gym and losing muscle ASAP.

If you havnt trained before or in a while properly--then i suggest you try and get at least a good solid 6 months under your belt.

If you can stick it that long and eat properly then come back and ask about AAS,

Anapalon 50 will not do you any good-- you will put on a stone and a half of water--get a really puffy face and then lose everything when you finish taking them.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

lol i assume the thread was deleted,, confuddled me that did


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

these meds are seriously strong and definatly not for the inexperienced athlete, my first course on them i couldnt bend over for the first week cos me fooking insides where that sore, other than the sides, the gains were great, massive strength increase, size and vasculinity


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

gym rat said:


> these meds are seriously strong and definatly not for the inexperienced athlete, my first course on them i couldnt bend over for the first week cos me fooking insides where that sore, other than the sides, the gains were great, massive strength increase, *size and vasculinity*


I've never heard of this vasculinity? Half way between vascularity and masculinity?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha leave me alone iv got the cold


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

i remember when a lad at my gym was takin nap 50's

He told me when he was in the pub off his face!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Bluebird1 said:


> Alrite lads
> 
> I want to start in the gym an get big ASAP
> 
> ...


ffs


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluebird1 said:


> Alrite lads
> 
> I want to start in the gym an get big ASAP
> 
> ...


as a newbie the only thing ul notice while on the naplon is the blood in your ****.lol


----------

